# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Longest wait after Pre-Lay shed?

## casperca

Ok, so I am patiently waiting for the eggs to arrive.  I was just wondering the longest time between the pre-lay-shed and laying was for everyone's snakes?

----------


## NickMyers03

34 days and she droped Sat... was my first clutch

----------


## muddoc

57 days last year, for my first clutch of the year.  Talk about a killer.  If it would have been any clutch other than the first, it may have been easier to handle.  Sometimes I think they are just trying their best to teach a little patience.

----------


## ShawnT

I think I saw something write that they had 70+ days

I'm on day 24....hopefully I don't have to wait longer than 5-6 more days  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sasquatch Art

My big girl is currently in the middle of her shed cycle...This is going to be my first clutch...so I will have to wait and share later  :Wink:

----------


## BalloonzForU

> I think I saw something write that they had 70+ days
> 
> I'm on day 24....hopefully I don't have to wait longer than 5-6 more days



Yup Yup that was me!!!  70 days, she made me wait!!! 


I was starting to think that I only saw an ovulation because I wanted to, until she finally laid after 70 days.  She shed on 12/22/07 and laid on 3/1/08

----------


## Larry Suttles

50 days last year from shed to lay on my most anticipated clutch.

----------


## NickMyers03

yes it was larry....but look at what you got!!!!!

----------


## ShawnT

> Yup Yup that was me!!!  70 days, she made me wait!!! 
> 
> 
> I was starting to think that I only saw an ovulation because I wanted to, until she finally laid after 70 days.  She shed on 12/22/07 and laid on 3/1/08


That's unbelievable....I would have been going nuts

----------


## Emilio

I'm at 30 days and counting on my first clutch.

----------


## BalloonzForU

> That's unbelievable....I would have been going nuts


You think that's bad? I had my POS 8 weeks ago and still have 32 weeks till I'm due to lay!!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## jkobylka

My first clutch is taking so long to be laid that I now have my 2nd and 3rd clutch on the ground! maybe my first clutch will come along soon...  :Smile: 

Justin

----------


## ShawnT

> You think that's bad? I had my POS 8 weeks ago and still have 32 weeks till I'm due to lay!!


I can't imagine..  :Razz:

----------


## monk90222

I'm on day 3...man I got some serious waiting to do...and I'm going on vacation the last week in April...(she better lay before it or after....)

----------


## BalloonzForU

> My first clutch is taking so long to be laid that I now have my 2nd and 3rd clutch on the ground! maybe my first clutch will come along soon... 
> 
> Justin


LOL  Sounds familar, my first clutch ended up being my 7th!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JenH

> You think that's bad? I had my POS 8 weeks ago and still have 32 weeks till I'm due to lay!!


That's funny!  Congrats - is this your first??

----------


## BalloonzForU

> That's funny!  Congrats - is this your first??


Thank you! No, this is my third, I have a 16 and a 10 year old.  I'm too old for this.....LOL  But I couldn't be happier!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Fearless

Im at day 20 and am gunna be one seriously nerve racked first time breeder if i get the goofy ones that dont lay for an extra month or more than its supposed to take.

----------


## Inferno

45 days and was my first ever clutch.....scary times.

----------


## casperca

Ok, so she finally laid yesterday... 38 days after POS!  Seven big fertile eggs weighing in at 704g.  This is my first clutch, I am SO pumped!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana: 

Thanks for all the replies everyone.  I was starting to worry that I misjudged ovulation...

----------


## ShawnT

Congrats!!

----------


## casperca

> Congrats!!


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Ok, so she finally laid yesterday... 38 days after POS!  Seven big fertile eggs weighing in at 704g.  This is my first clutch, I am SO pumped!  
> 
> Thanks for all the replies everyone.  I was starting to worry that I misjudged ovulation...


Woooo Hoooo! Congrats. 

I have been waiting over a year :Sad: 

Chunky girl tricked me :Snake:  :Mad:

----------

